# Acupuncture Questions



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We have noticed that Sky, who is 13, has been getting stiff and having trouble on the steps occasionally. She is currently taking Cosequin DS. After talking to our vet we have made an appointment with an holistic vet at the hospital where Sky's oncologist practices. Since acupuncture is new to us I wanted to see what questions I should ask, if there are any concerns, etc.

Thank you all for any help you can give us.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad you are trying it, you won't be disappointed. Search for the vets name here.

IVAS - The International Veterinary Acupuncture Society

You will get a lot of info thrown at you the first visit. Keep an open mind.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Both of my senior Goldens did great with the acupuncture treatments. Beau had bone cancer and I truly believe the pain relief he received help to keep him in my life longer. My other Golden had joint and back pain and the treatments helped her to be more comfortable. I really don't have suggestions for questions. If I think of something I will post.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I think you will be very happy with the results Sky will show after one or even two visits. The acupuncture vet will probably take a detailed history of Sky's issue and target the session to that. Barkley went to a holistic acupuncture vet and we saw improvements immediately with his hip and arthritis issues and his allergies! She also did complimentary therapies including massage (and she taught me what to do), B-12 injections, chiropractic adjustments (always made me wince, but it worked), laser treatments, etc. I wasn't as fond of the Chinese herbs and homeopaths, with the exception of the Yunan Baiyao, which we used towards the end of his life for his hemangiosarcoma. His regular vet nixed most of them due to ingredients. The acupuncture really relaxed Barkley, especially when she placed a needle in the center of his forehead--helped him on thunderstorm days the most! 

My first Golden and Toby got conventional acupuncture and we also saw benefits. Beau had terrible hips and I'm convinced it helped him live a better life until he died at 13 1/2 years. Toby is getting it for his eyes (inflammation due to the cataract surgery) and he definitely feels better after the sessions. She also gives him the needle in the forehead which means he is peaceful and calm after we get home--quite a difference in his normal demeanor! 

I hope the treatments help Sky!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I firmly believe that acupuncture improved Toby's quality of life enough that we were able to keep him alive at least another year that he would not have otherwise had.
I hope you get the same results. Acupuncture is wonderful.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> She also did complimentary therapies including massage (*and she taught me what to do*)


Definitely ask about Tui Na massage (pronounced twee-nah) It stimulates the acupressure points and can lengthen time in between visits.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

You will not be disappointed. I do acupuncture as well with my Penny. The first time, you have to go a few times, but then you just go a few times a year when you notice the dog needs it again. Penny bounces around like a puppy, and has spring in her steps from it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My mother just had her soon to be 18 year old Maltese in for a checkup with her normal vet, in addition she goes to another vet for accupuncture and holistic / Eastern medicine for skin issues. Her normal vet said to continue with all that, because he can't believe the great shape she is in.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper had acupuncture and laser therapy at GC's and otehrs suggestion. He not only was having a lot of trouble with arthritis, but also had some form of "neurological disconnect" between his front and rear legs. His front legs would trot almost aggitatedly and his rear legs would do the frankenstein stroll. His ortho vet couldn't figure it out even with x-rays so I figured I might as well try voodoo.

He walked noticeably better leaving the office on his very first visit. We went often after that and he always loved it.

I did try some of the herbs the holistic vet recommended and Copper had an allergic reaction to them. They were very conctrated shellfish I think.... anyway even his glycoflex III made him itch after that so if you do try any, please go reeeeaaaaallllll slow.

Hugs and kisses to sky. I hope she feels better soon.:crossfing


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for all the encouragement and advice!! I never realized we could see results so soon. Sky's appointment is Tuesday afternoon. I will update after the appointment.

Thank you again for sharing your experiences!! They are very much appreciated!


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you've seen improvement after acupuncture sessions. I've been taking my 2 for acupuncture for arthritis and joint pain. Most recently we found out they have heart issues and one has laryngeal paralysis. I know acupuncture can help; no idea in what way, but it's supposed to increase the body energy. I have seen improvement in my girl with her joint pain, but nothing so far in the boy.


----------

